# I'm leaving the low mow club



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Well guys, I've decided to sell off my Toro Greensmaster.

It's a phenomenal mower. I love everything about it. It purrs like a kitten. People literally ask me if my lawn is fake or real. However I'm at a different stage in my life right now.

I'm expanding my business and that is taking up all my time, money and interest and the lawn has moved to a secondary thing in my life.

I knew something was up when this spring - when I usually can't wait to level my lawn and lay applications - had become a bit more of a chore.

Also, I was paralyzed a few years back for 6 months, and as I get older the pain I still have on a daily basis is getting to be more difficult to overcome from using that big heavy mower just aggravates it more than I want to deal with.

I'm still going to obsess over my lawn, watch it every day, give it lots of applications. But I think it will be at 1" with a regular mower rather than .49" with a Greensmower.

I've been thinking about this for the last several months and have tried to delay the inevitable, but I'm now at the 100% sure stage on this.

Sigh......


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

It's all good, man!! Some of the best lawns on here are cut with rotary mowers.
With your lawn being so nice as it is, the extra height to the grass may actually look really good to you. I know it will look spectacular to anyone who sees it.

When lawn maintenance starts to feel like a chore that definitely takes the fun out of it. Take care of yourself first and good luck with the business!!


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Good luck to you. It is plenty of work for sure.

Got plans for your toro? Dibs!!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

No doubt a bitter sweet situation, but hopefully the change will improve you back health!

Be proud of what you've accomplished and what you will accomplish both with the new approach and the business. Share pictures!

You may not care to share, and that's fine with no explanation necessary, but what is the [type of] business?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Jwsjr said:


> Good luck to you. It is plenty of work for sure.
> 
> Got plans for your toro? Dibs!!


PM for info if interested. Thanks.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> No doubt a bitter sweet situation, but hopefully the change will improve you back health!
> 
> Be proud of what you've accomplished and what you will accomplish both with the new approach and the business. Share pictures!
> 
> You may not care to share, and that's fine with no explanation necessary, but what is the [type of] business?


I'm a real estate investor and I work all over the state of Texas primarily, but also nation wide. The side of the business where I teach classes to educate investors and realtors on how to do it legally and ethically is growing really fast.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> It's all good, man!! Some of the best lawns on here are cut with rotary mowers.
> With your lawn being so nice as it is, the extra height to the grass may actually look really good to you. I know it will look spectacular to anyone who sees it.
> 
> When lawn maintenance starts to feel like a chore that definitely takes the fun out of it. Take care of yourself first and good luck with the business!!


Thanks. Just bought a Honda after going through the Toro/Honda debate for some time and massive amounts of OCD research.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> It's all good, man!! Some of the best lawns on here are cut with rotary mowers.
> With your lawn being so nice as it is, the extra height to the grass may actually look really good to you. I know it will look spectacular to anyone who sees it.
> 
> When lawn maintenance starts to feel like a chore that definitely takes the fun out of it. Take care of yourself first and good luck with the business!!


Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Good news it's zeon, it'll still look better than any warm season


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> > It's all good, man!! Some of the best lawns on here are cut with rotary mowers.
> ...


Which model did you go with?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I left the reel low gang for about a year or so for other reasons. I would say it was a nice break but I missed it. In the end I'm sure glad I held onto my reel mower. It may very well not be the last time either as life gets busy sometimes. But when it's not I sure do enjoy it.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing how your lawn looks regardless!! Let me know what you decide to do with the greens master. I have a JD180 now but have been thinking of trying a toro out for a wider cut. I'm in North Fort Worth.


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your pain management. Have you considered the Sun Joe electric reel? I have been researching it and people on this forum says it's very light and easy to maneuver. Will be getting one soon.

2 of my neighbors have landscapers that use reels for their Bermudas. Maybe another option?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

I've got a neighbor who maintains his zeon with a bush hog. As long as he scalps it early, it still looks good. I definitely hear ya on the pain management side, and it sucks.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

FlaDave said:


> I left the reel low gang for about a year or so for other reasons.


Same here.....with Zoysia one can go fairly tall and it still looks very good. I got tired of the extra work
of being low so a few months ago went to ~2" hoc and the effort level is minimal compared to when I was at 1" or less. The grass still looks good, but in a different way.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Highlife159 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Cdub5_ said:
> ...


After MUCH debate, going to a place that sells both and talking with them, and recalling the one I owned years ago, I ended up going with the HRN with was $419. The Toro's were nice, but I liked the twin cut of the Honda better, and the "never need to change oil" on the Briggs engine of the Toro's was enough to keep me away. Also the Honda cuts lower than the Toro.

The first guy at the store literally didn't want to give me the time of day and said "they are over there - go look at them. They are mowers. Go with the Honda and simply tell me which one you want". I was determined to not give them my business but I no one else in this area has any in stock. Then while I was looking at them another sales person was helping another customer and he was super helpful and knowledgeable. So I dealt with him.

I was leaning towards the higher Honda's for the larger engine as the first guy told me I needed, but the second guy was honest and tole me I could save the $220 that the HRN would be totally fine and would cut the same. Then I realized the HRN has a 170 engine and the old on I used years ago was a 160 and I never had any issues. So I went with the HRN. I will post a short review / some pics.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Txmx583 said:


> Looking forward to seeing how your lawn looks regardless!! Let me know what you decide to do with the greens master. I have a JD180 now but have been thinking of trying a toro out for a wider cut. I'm in North Fort Worth.


I'm going to be selling it. Fair warning - it's a recent year in super awesome condition with many extras so it's not going to be cheap. You are welcome to come by and check it out. PM and we can discuss. Thanks.

ETA I've owned many Toro's and JD's over the years - I am partial to the Toro's and can explain why if we chat.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Good news it's zeon, it'll still look better than any warm season


Right on!!! But seeing my lawn at 1" may cause me some heartache.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Good news it's zeon, it'll still look better than any warm season
> ...


I'd keep the greensmower for the first season if you have the room for both mowers. You may not be able to stand it at over an inch.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Sounds like you need the Husqvarna 450x robot mower with a fairway kit. You get to enjoy the look you want but won't have to stress about keeping it that way.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > jayhawk said:
> ...


It's a matter of how much room I have in the garage and tied up in mowers. I'd also rather put that money towards a new smoker.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to seeing how your lawn looks regardless!! Let me know what you decide to do with the greens master. I have a JD180 now but have been thinking of trying a toro out for a wider cut. I'm in North Fort Worth.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Sounds like you need the Husqvarna 450x robot mower with a fairway kit. You get to enjoy the look you want but won't have to stress about keeping it that way.


I was waiting for this! :lol: Next best thing to a reel and less work than any rotary. I dream about when my day comes.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Sounds like you need the Husqvarna 450x robot mower with a fairway kit. You get to enjoy the look you want but won't have to stress about keeping it that way.


I actually don't mind getting out into the yard with a lighter, smaller "regular" mower. Just past dealing with a greens mower.


----------

